# Crappie Video's - Winter Creek Fishing for Crappie



## Guide Carey Thorn (Nov 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/TexasOklahomaFishing#p/u

Tips on how to catch crappie in the shallow creeks in the winter time. A new video will be posted on you tube every week.


----------

